# Chem preg / miscarriage testing



## Lovejoyslady (Jan 23, 2010)

I wonder if any of you ladies can offer me any advice. I posted elsewhere, but no one has got back to me. 

I have recently had an early miscarriage/chemical pregnancy following my first IVF cycle (2 5-day blasts transfered). I tested on 9 March, BCG level tested two days later - BFP confirmed at 134. But, had a ‘feeling’ the following week, very anxious and asked for a repeat test. It showed levels at 8!!! Devastated and started bleeding heavily a few days later (with strong cramping) and another test confirmed that we had indeed lost the embies. 

It’s been a rollercoaster emotionally as I know many of you know all too well. After the depths of despair, I am now back at work and trying to take away the positives i.e. our first ever BFP, the fact I responded to the drugs (albeit the highest dose of Menopur) and we made 9 embies. 5 made it to blast, so we have 3 in the freezer. For this, I will be eternally grateful. 

We are seeing our consultant briefly in a couple of weeks and have some questions to ask. I know he will say that early miscarriage is very common and one of the things, and we were probably just unlucky. However, after experiencing this I am convinced I experienced an early m/c in early 2008, but they is obviously no way of knowing this as I never did a test at the time and put it down to jet lag. I have never had a sniff (apart from that maybe) of a natural BFP. For alll I know I only got pregnant in first place this time because of drugs, assisted hatching etc. 

I am worried now that they maybe an issue with me not being able to sustain a pregnancy. Basically, I know they won’t do m/c tests at this stage, but I am worried that we will have our next cycle and the same will happen. 

I am therefore thinking about having some private m/c tests done. I wondered what you ladies think it is worth it, what you would recommend me and DH have done, how much this is likely to cost, and if people can recommend any clinics in London. 

For info, I was taking clexane and baby asprin with this cycle. 

x


----------



## BraveGirl (Mar 30, 2010)

I would totally and completely get immune testing.  get level 2 chicago tests.  they are expensive but if you have problems there are treatments that can help.

You need to find an immunology friendly clinic like Care or ARGC and I am sure there are some others. 

Good luck x


----------

